# xbox.com last played feature has vanished



## cybershot (Nov 25, 2010)

Probably means nothing to most of you, but I found this really useful.

As I am not a massive hardcore gamer, when picking my next purchase it was always useful for me to be able to login to xbox.com click friends and see what games people had been playing recently, as it told me the date they last played the game when I compared games with them.

Sad I know, but I will generally buy a game that is popular amongst my xbox live buddies so I can join in the fun.

Now, since all the this UI re-design around Kinect, this feature has vanished from the website and when you compare games everything is in alphabetical order once you get past the games you own.

the actual xbox lists things in last played order, which is better, but it still doesn't give me actual dates for when someone last put that disc of the game 5th in their list in their console. Could be 5 days or 5 months ago for all I know.

So my question I suppose is, anyway around this using a 3rd party site I can join that integrates with Live?

Anyone know an actual support address for the xbox.com website because I can't find one? Not that they will probably take any notice?


----------



## cybershot (Nov 27, 2010)

For anyone that cared, signing up for mygamercard.net and adding your friends to your 'my friends' section solved this life or death scenario for me, allowing me to view the games my friends played with the last played date information.

I can sleep peacefully again, and also start thinking about what to get for the crimbo holidays.

Kinda wished Dead Space 2 would have made this year!!! Oh well, not too much longer to wait.


----------

